

Why are techcrunch commenters so mean? this kid just ran a marathon for charity - yinyinwu
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/23/tc-readers-give-gumbal-capital-more-than-10000-make-kiefer-do-some-weird-stuff-tctv/

======
itg
internet (not having to speak face to face) + anonymity + some people are just
jerks/trolls/idiots

